# Vape Friendly Restaurants



## Zucas (3/2/16)

Hi All

Im rather curious as to your vaping experiences you may have had at various restaurants ? These may be good or bad and help us vapers in future , lets be honest im not going out to spend my hard earned cash on a nice meal and not be able to vape , or have to go stand around the corner with the pot smokers......seriously now !!!! also what are our rights ? can they really stop you if they do NOT have any signage to support it ? What are their rights ? 
Im seriously getting my back up with being told not to SMOKE..... Just by being told not to smoke means they have no idea of what it is to begin with , its like being told to stop eating in a certain area for taking a sip of water...poor analogy I know but really grats my 

I recently went to Harvard cafe at grand central for a bite to eat , I was then told to stop "smoking" after explaining its not smoking and we were the only customers in the restaurant , I was told its still exactly the same as smoking and to stop , I then told them not to bother with my meal that was on the way and left .

Its this cocky arrogant attitude that i cant stand . Im a pilot who used to eat there alot , but alas not anymore , besides the food and service sucks alot .


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/16)

I always take one of my REO's with because I not only get outstanding flavour from it it's not a cloud blower... if I inhale and hold my breath for a short while almost no vapour comes out... while I have had the odd squint look I haven't had anyone give me grief anywhere. But If I took one of my cloud blowers I have no doubt someone would have said something or told me to stop.

If a vaper came into a restaurant I was eating at and started blowing clouds I would also not be happy and I'm a vaper...

If your vapour is reaching another table then you shouldn't be vaping there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 13


----------



## Zucas (3/2/16)

Rob I totally agree , and dont vape indoors when its busy or near the kitchen just out of respect but a dark corner in a empty restaurant with the odd small puff is hardly a problem , however my concern is that its regarded as smoking end of story..eish

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Duffie12 (3/2/16)

No offense but I don't think it's polite to vape around others in a restaurant. Whether we believe it's safe or harmless or not the truth is that other customers may not want clouds around their dinner plate. 

As a side note, could second hand vape affect someone with a PG sensitivity, and could some nut flavours (for example) affect someone with nut allergies (assuming it's not an artificial flavor)?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (3/2/16)

My personal view is that if vaping in a public place is going to annoy other people then it is probably going to reflect badly on us all as vapers. We need to use some discretion and consider the implications of our actions. I am a big fan of the stealth vape, but only if it is indeed "stealthy". Cocky and arrogant attitudes can come from both sides of the fence.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## n00b13 (3/2/16)

I was in builders warehouse the other day, a guy was sitting on a display chair, vaping like a king whilst his wife was shopping. It was a pen style device that didn't produce massive clouds, but I still found it a little arrogant. 
And then I spotted a stealth vaper in the Duty Free shop in Windhoek this afternoon. Brave to try that in an airport...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/2/16)

My view is that we as vapers need to be very careful we do not become arrogant 

We need to be great ambassadors for vaping and give vaping a good name.

We should not believe it is our right to vape anywhere we please

I believe we need to exercise discretion

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> I was in builders warehouse the other day, a guy was sitting on a display chair, vaping like a king whilst his wife was shopping. It was a pen style device that didn't produce massive clouds, but I still found it a little arrogant.
> And then I spotted a stealth vaper in the Duty Free shop in Windhoek this afternoon. *Brave to try that in an airport.*..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Probably @ShaneW 

I vape accidentally at places without thinking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

Silver said:


> My view is that we as vapers need to be very careful we do not become arrogant
> 
> We need to be great ambassadors for vaping and give vaping a good name.
> 
> ...



I treat mine like a cigarette  Other than I can now vape in my room

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShaneW (3/2/16)

korn1 said:


> Probably @ShaneW
> 
> I vape accidentally at places without thinking


 Hahaha in the words of shaggy.... It wasn't me

It has become rather difficult to stealth Vape with 3mg at 65W

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/2/16)

Silver said:


> My view is that we as vapers need to be very careful we do not become arrogant
> 
> We need to be great ambassadors for vaping and give vaping a good name.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%! It does not take much to leave a lasting negative stigma on vaping if we become inconsiderate, essentially we would be seen in the same light as others with their stinkies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/2/16)

I also dont think it's polite to vape around others.

I don't go to smoking sections because ironically it now stinks to me. So I go outside.

I chose to vape, so I deal with the consequences. I don't impose on others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/2/16)

Hi @Zucas 

I'm reading your post and in the back of my kind all I can think about is that recently posted and subsequently banned YouTube video that another member posted about haters. 

I fully understand that now as a non smoker you don't want to be grouped with the rest of them, especially in a little box smelling like and ashtray. 

WE all know that it's not harmful, it's vapor and not smoke, tests have proved there is no second hand toxins as a cigarette would have but we are in the minority. Many people are still unaware of vaping and with it comes the perception that it's "like smoking a fake cigarette" 

In terms of rights you have none. There is no current law that places e cigarettes differently from stinkies and likewise the restaurant can group you with the rest of the smokers. 

I have supper with friends on as weekly basis. We all Vape and that night we all push some serious clouds. The restaurants we frequent are aware of our new habit and make arrangements to accommodate us. We pick open areas or they restaurant will open every window surrounding our table. Even though we are in an open space we still have respect for the other tables and never let our Vape float off towards their food. I personally wouldn't like my steak drizzled in a cloud of menthol.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/2/16)

korn1 said:


> I treat mine like a cigarette  Other than I can now vape in my room


fully agree. I even use the smoking hut at work. Fortunately it has plenty of room and is outside / open so I can sit like really far way should I want to escape some bloke's stinkies. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked (7/2/16)

Yeah I'm another that will rather pop outside for a minute or so to take a few pulls. Also, even though I have basically stopped smoking cigarettes (haven't had one in a week now and I'm not even trying), I also still go outside with the smokers at work when I want to vape but I like it that way because it has the added bonus/benefit of forcing me to take regular breaks and not sit looking at a PC screen for 8hrs+ straight every day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/2/16)

I find I can quite easily sit through a meal, dessert and coffee at a restaurant without the urge to vape. 

With stinkies I would have had one after starter, another after main, and 2 with coffee.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

